# Hello fellow Growers



## Pa-Nature (Jan 24, 2018)

I am a newbie grower/pollen pusher from Canada
I hope to learn and help those whom know less then me (not many im sure) .
I like to thank in advance to those whom visit my threads . To those whom knew me from other sites
I will share my grows here now .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 24, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4078456
> I am a newbie grower/pollen pusher from Canada
> I hope to learn and help those whom know less then me (not many im sure) .
> I like to thank in advance to those whom visit my threads . To those whom knew me from other sites
> I will share my grows here now .


It looks good, but ease up on the N and water.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 24, 2018)

say what?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 24, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> say what?


It’s got Nitrogen toxicity, and may also be overwatered. The former, I am 100% sure of. The clawing, droopiness, and dark green color tell it all.


----------



## putembk (Jan 24, 2018)

howdy PA


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 24, 2018)

putembk said:


> howdy PA


hey brother


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It’s got Nitrogen toxicity, and may also be overwatered. The former, I am 100% sure of. The clawing, droopiness, and dark green color tell it all.


You are prolly correct as this is my only plant that has this hot soil mix .
Thanks I will see how she reacts next time in reg soil mix .


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 24, 2018)

Pa...also on TCC?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 24, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Pa...also on TCC?


Was yes , U ?


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 24, 2018)

There....but don't contribute a whole bunch.

Was??


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 24, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> There....but don't contribute a whole bunch.
> 
> Was??


Got Banned ( 90 days ) ... was weird ...Dunno really understand why...no real reason givin just BAM a title ...Vigilante Troller ........ Does that sound like ME ? ...7 year member ..14 thousand posts.(maybe more ).. thousands of pics


----------



## putembk (Jan 25, 2018)

Checking in on ya PA to make sure you are ok. Holding as spot for you over at TCC as soon as the time has passed....be well my friend. Pute


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

putembk said:


> Checking in on ya PA to make sure you are ok. ....be well my friend. Pute


Thanks Brother ...im good now ...but I carry a scar...from the sucker punch .


----------



## putembk (Jan 25, 2018)

I am still shaking my head on the situation there. Somebody must have pics that somebody else doesn't want posted...... Hope you have a good day. I am still scared from the Farmer. One never forgets.....


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

putembk said:


> I am still shaking my head on the situation there. Somebody must have pics that somebody else doesn't want posted...... Hope you have a good day. I am still scared from the Farmer. One never forgets.....


Yeah brother my best work is about to come so Im happy as a dick in a gina .
Hope to have 1/4 lb wax/shatter/taffy and some nice NugZ for my Birthday this year .
This GG4 may return up to 36 percent .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah brother my best work is about to come so Im happy as a dick in a gina .
> Hope to have 1/4 lb wax/shatter/taffy and some nice NugZ for my Birthday this year .
> This GG4 may return up to 36 percent .


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to RIU.


Thanks Brother just minus 35 here today ...Frosty Nugz and Frosty Nutz


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 25, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Got Banned ( 90 days ) ... was weird ...Dunno really understand why...no real reason givin just BAM a title ...Vigilante Troller ........ Does that sound like ME ? ...7 year member ..14 thousand posts.(maybe more ).. thousands of pics



Wow dude.Na man i never saw any negative shit from your end.Just lots of pics of budz.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 25, 2018)

It's weird seeing folk from there here,as these are 2 entirely different planets um places.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Wow dude.Na man i never saw any negative shit from your end.Just lots of pics of budz.


Thanks that's what I remembered too.
8 grow reposts from day1 of flower to the end and cured .
I posted for hrs at a time including pic taking uploading editing and replying to whom cared enough to comment .
Maybe they did me a favor ...set me free to explore ...I was talking about leaving anyhow due to a member there spamming the shit outof the site claiming he wasn't a seed co but came on like he was part of the group making super strains .
Asking for genetics in threads not even related to thread posting in threads no where on topic .
AND the main admin gave permission ...u know how the board works ..right ?
He broke several TOU rules .
I publicly acknowledged certain statements he said in a quote .

Like in a GG4 (not his) thread he started asking for BB x clones and talked about them .
In a pc gaming thread (he started) I was helping people out with questions as my rig cost 25 k
So he closed it .just so I could not help people out .
One of the peeps I was about to help was admin ...lol
I manna him (admin)... Closed ?
/

Yes this is totally different im getting used to the format now .
Im sure once I start posting all will fall into place .
Thanks brother msg me any pointers I may need to fit in


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 25, 2018)

Gotta be FOE?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2018)

putembk said:


> Checking in on ya PA to make sure you are ok. Holding as spot for you over at TCC as soon as the time has passed....be well my friend. Pute


What is TCC?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

what gave it away ...the BB


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 25, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> what gave it away ...the BB



Lol kinda.

That and i saw a while ago he was back doin his thing.He likes to post.I ran his baked mangos for a bit,was nice smoke


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What is TCC?


Another board I was part of for 7 years (invite only) .
I am member on several sites was admin on one till I did participate in a member suck from other boards I was on ...Long story made short used for my friends and threads .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Another board I was part of for 7 years (invite only) .
> I am member on several sites was admin on one till I did participate in a member suck from other boards I was on ...Long story made short used for my friends and threads .


Someone should invite me. I’m pretty awesome.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Lol kinda.
> 
> That and i saw a while ago he was back doin his thing.He likes to post.I ran his baked mangos for a bit,was nice smoke


LOl
I was informed the BB he started out with was a cut from a member with promise to send back crosses and BX's .....LIKE BLUE MAGOO and NEVER DID .
HE sent me dead beans ...white .....lol ...and for such a breeder at the time .
CAME LABLED Bubblelishous x this that or the other .....lol
I waited a year for his Blue Magoo (he promised after the dead seed shit )
He then acquired another BB from A now dead member RIP BROTHER GG who was working to Fem it .
He passed I still feel him tapping me on the should till I went into the mom room to find my BB clone dieing from failed pump .
So I asked Foe for any CROSSES from his BB and he just said no .
And that's how genetics gets losts ..IMHO .. I know several people like that that about the rare genetics the have a chance to see/keep but never part with and then talk about how good it was before they lost it or garbage it cause it not their high or taste but many others wanted it .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Someone should invite me. I’m pretty awesome.


you prolly are and I may just find out how much 
The like to invite long term friends that known for many years and have seen face to face to face .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> you prolly are and I may just find out how much
> The like to invite long term friends that known for many years and have seen face to face to face .


That’s fair, I suppose. Wouldn’t want @fdd2blk ratting you out to the cops, after all.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That’s fair, I suppose. Wouldn’t want @fdd2blk ratting you out to the cops, after all.
> View attachment 4079268


LOL im legal ATM so I was never worried .
My grow I have going at all time fall within my license parameters or I would not post on open forum .


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't know how much you'd enjoy it there @Olive Drab Green ....Things are not tolerated there like it is here.

By no means do i think it's a bad place,Much more laid back than RIU


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 25, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> LOl
> I was informed the BB he started out with was a cut from a member with promise to send back crosses and BX's .....LIKE BLUE MAGOO and NEVER DID .
> HE sent me dead beans ...white .....lol ...and for such a breeder at the time .
> CAME LABLED Bubblelishous x this that or the other .....lol
> ...



Crazy.I never conversed with him much,just a little about the baked mangos after i received it.Sent some funds when he had his run in.Never like to see ANY ONE crossed up with the law over gowing/weed.Wish i had gotten the genius cut out to the few i know.I'll probably never see her again.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I don't know how much you'd enjoy it there @Olive Drab Green ....Things are not tolerated there like it is here.
> 
> By no means do i think it's a bad place,Much more laid back than RIU


Neither do or did I .
I met a lot of nice people as I do every where ...EVEN PANCAKE HOUSE ....hahhahahha


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Crazy.I never conversed with him much,just a little about the baked mangos after i received it.Sent some funds when he had his run in.Never like to see ANY ONE crossed up with the law over gowing/weed.Wish i had gotten the genius cut out to the few i know.I'll probably never see her again.


Wow your a good soul ...how come he didn't do time ???
With all he had it was sure a fed crime .
NOW back spaming in full force also was told he joined here just lately .
OH GOD ....Do I need to change my NICK


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey cool I just got a trophy .....


----------



## putembk (Jan 25, 2018)

Looks like your gonna fit in just fine here PA. Hope to see you back on the island...bring some of your new friends....


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

putembk said:


> Looks like your gonna fit in just fine here PA. Hope to see you back on the island...bring some of your new friends....


That would be close a year and half from now ...90 day ban plus 1 year of good standing..... so people please wait patiently


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I don't know how much you'd enjoy it there @Olive Drab Green ....Things are not tolerated there like it is here.
> 
> By no means do i think it's a bad place,Much more laid back than RIU


I don’t really like fucking with people. All I really care about is growing in peace, without all the bickering and egotism. I’m the way I am here because the situation demands it. I’m kind of surprised you’d judge me without really knowing me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2018)

Like, I’ll admit, I have issues, mostly stemming from combat related PTSD and Asperger’s. But, that’s what I grow for, as do many people, and I’d just hope for a bit of understanding, while also being understanding of the rules, myself. Isn’t that what it’s all about?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don’t really like fucking with people. All I really care about is growing in peace, without all the bickering and egotism. I’m the way I am here because the situation demands it. I’m kind of surprised you’d judge me without really knowing me.


Not speak for him but we did see many get invites and the site is so slow at times its just not for them .


Olive Drab Green said:


> Like, I’ll admit, I have issues, mostly stemming from combat related PTSD and Asperger’s. But, that’s what I grow for, as do many people, and I’d just hope for a bit of understanding, while also being understanding of the rules, myself. Isn’t that what it’s all about?


yes brother you are so right


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don’t really like fucking with people. All I really care about is growing in peace, without all the bickering and egotism. I’m the way I am here because the situation demands it. I’m kind of surprised you’d judge me without really knowing me.



Not judging you bro.Was just saying things are much different there than here.No intentions on offending you if that was the case.And i can understand as i have done a few things here that aren't really me myself either.Like you stated....the situation here demands it some times.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 26, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Wow your a good soul ...how come he didn't do time ???
> With all he had it was sure a fed crime .
> NOW back spaming in full force also was told he joined here just lately .
> OH GOD ....Do I need to change my NICK



Not sure....was never to concerned.Boo kinda filled me in some what when all that went down but i don't recall much of the situation.I don't really like to know others bizzwacks to much.


When i first got to tcc it felt.......like a small cozy island....so to speak.After a bit of time i saw the membership climb quickly.....just didn't seem like that private island like it did.

Hopefully if there's beef the 2 of yas can squash that shit.....lifes too short.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Like, I’ll admit, I have issues, mostly stemming from combat related PTSD and Asperger’s. But, that’s what I grow for, as do many people, and I’d just hope for a bit of understanding, while also being understanding of the rules, myself. Isn’t that what it’s all about?



Keep ya head up bigdawg


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Not sure....was never to concerned.Boo kinda filled me in some what when all that went down but i don't recall much of the situation.I don't really like to know others bizzwacks to much.
> 
> 
> When i first got to tcc it felt.......like a small cozy island....so to speak.After a bit of time i saw the membership climb quickly.....just didn't seem like that private island like it did.
> ...


Life is too short and we have a vast world to play in ...
I was happy there and didn't even look to join another board ...glad I did now .
Yes it was private still is .....but now its just like an old boys club if you not friends with them you get treated like u don't exist .

EG1: I went to sponsor a member waited 2 weeks for admin to get back to me...mean while three other post sponsorship and bam they are in the same day if not the next .
I let it slide

I was apologized to sorta .

EG 2 :
Some how the site would not let me change my pass ...I was logged in on my phone but pc couldn't log in ...WEIRD..so after 3 months of asking
my phone died ...not able to loggin .
But meanwhile I was told it was my problem and finally after joining here last march another member asked how come I was not on TCC anymore .I told him I cant and site wont send change pass link .
He was a friend of an admin ,,,and with in 1 hr I was on .

VERY ODD
Others change nick to hide from people and keep same attributes ...they told me they would have to delete me to make me a new account to fix pass issue .
I knew that was wrong ...
Boo ....ok this makes sense now ...I spoke with him several times on phone ..Hope his health is good ....and I complained about foe via manna then I was dropped like hot potato .

I thank them for the BOTM and BOTY awards for a newbie growing against 30 year vets...... that made me excel to what I am now .
Still a 
...just a *prouder *one


----------



## MedicalManny (Jan 26, 2018)

putembk said:


> howdy PA


Hey folks!!


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey @MedicalManny Welcome aboard.


----------



## MedicalManny (Jan 26, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Hey @MedicalManny Welcome aboard.


Thank Blake!! Happy to be here


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

MedicalManny said:


> Hey folks!!


Hey brother I see your back online and posting ...


----------



## MedicalManny (Jan 26, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Hey brother I see your back online and posting ...


Yup. 

These grow forums are a lot more productive use of my time than my XboxOne is, lol 

I’ve been spending way too many hours exploring Skyrim


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

MedicalManny said:


> Yup.
> 
> These grow forums are a lot more productive use of my time than my XboxOne is, lol
> 
> I’ve been spending way too many hours exploring Skyrim


I spent so many hrs posting in TCC I wasted 2years of gaming time .
So now I built a Beast PC 10 feet of 4 k monitors 12 tera hd space .
16 gig vid ram on 2 1080 LC cards
ITS TIME TO PLAY I SAY


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

welcome to RIU!!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> welcome to RIU!!


Thanks brother so far its a blast ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks brother so far its a blast ...


Yeah, it is. The only forum that can get brutal is Politics, but you look like you know your way around


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, it is. The only forum that can get brutal is Politics, but you look like you know your way around


Thanks Bro ..I stay out out that kinda stuff .
*By three methods we may learn wisdom: First, by reflection, which is noblest; Second, by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the bitterest.” 
So true*


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

I seem to be getting off on the wrong foot here .
For those whom are wondering and watching and asking ...I have never been banned from here nor do I have any intension on trying too either .
Im just here to share and care that's it .
Thanks for having me .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> *I seem to be getting off on the wrong foot here .*
> For those whom are wondering and watching and asking ...I have never been banned from here nor do I have any intension on trying too either .
> Im just here to share and care that's it .
> Thanks for having me .


Yes you seem to be. First it appeared you insulted cannabineer. 


Pa-Nature said:


> Former cannabineer


You ignored my question asking you what that meant until I asked you again. You then explained it as a reference to you being banned from the other forum. You stated you wanted no issues and to let you know if any further occurred. 

A couple hours later you post this in response to Karah's gorgeous grow which also appears insulting. 


Pa-Nature said:


> Does this kid just get uglier as she flips ???


@cannabineer asked you to clarify and you again ignored it. 

If you keep appearing to 'accidentally' insult people, people will eventually stop believing they were accidents. Possibly this might explain your upsetting people on the other forum and getting banned? Can you please exercise some consideration for others, thank you.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

@curious2garden he was speaking on karrahs crazy little pic in her sig.

He's a good dude.

Your ferociousness is sexy i gotta admit.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes you seem to be. First it appeared you insulted cannabineer.
> 
> You ignored my question asking you what that meant until I asked you again. You then explained it as a reference to you being banned from the other forum. You stated you wanted no issues and to let you know if any further occurred.
> 
> ...


also I wasn't ignoring you I was AFK a lot of this day and I tried to msg you about cannabineer as the place I came from was TheCannaCabana so I thought and read it as someone reffeering me A cannabineer . I was over welmed with alerts about many things and it came at me fast .
Ask vertnugs about the TCC ..please ...its like night a day ..
eg I could make a post on the other site and days later get manna for nice nug its that slow at times .
Here I got more likes in one day then 60 on the TCC
There are prolly more nude pics and memes then post of pot .
JMHO


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 28, 2018)

TCC = retirement home 

RIU = high school


For those that have not been a member of TCC you wouldn't understand.


Any one here that is also a member of both sites would agree.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> TCC = retirement home
> 
> RIU = high school
> 
> ...


Thanks maybe now they will understand my SHOCK HERE..... spot on indeed ....and for those few thousand members only 30 are semi active 5 no wait 4 real posters and the rest I rarely see unless they come back from ban from other site or they have stuff for sale ...VERY few stay these days . 
I am getting used to the pace here . And once again if I have upset anyone please forgive me .


----------



## putembk (Jan 28, 2018)

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 28, 2018)

I like this thread ......hhhhmmmmm


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

putembk said:


> View attachment 4080631
> 
> Happy Sunday all.


THANKS BROTHER


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 28, 2018)

*O*

I drew up a glory hole for you.


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

One of my Prize bitches she came as a clone .
Bubba Kush (katsu cut )
She be org folks ...


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

vertnugs and GreatwhiteNorth like this.

thanks guys


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 29, 2018)

She's sexy.

Now i ain't sayin she ain't katsu...cause i haven't had katsu in the garden.But i thought katsu had more of a a pineconeish shaped buds.Yours looks pretty much like the bubba i run.It was supposed to be kastu but that ole Boo...made a label mistake and tossed his katsu by mistake.That was a bit ago you may remember it as i think he reamed himself in his thread lol.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> She's sexy.
> 
> Now i ain't sayin she ain't katsu...cause i haven't had katsu in the garden.But i thought katsu had more of a a pineconeish shaped buds.Yours looks pretty much like the bubba i run.It was supposed to be kastu but that ole Boo...made a label mistake and tossed his katsu by mistake.That was a bit ago you may remember it as i think he reamed himself in his thread lol.


I was given this by friend from TCC he had it here in Canada his stable for 15 years now well 20 if ya count the five I have had her too .
And he said it was in prior garden in the states since bought in the 10 k story of bubba cuts .


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 29, 2018)

It's funny you put her up tonight as i'm about to go finish choppin one of mine in a few.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> It's funny you put her up tonight as i'm about to go finish choppin one of mine in a few.


Right on ...when ya see or talk to boo again tell him I said hello .

I also have a tuna growing now that has lot of bubba in it .
Just the smell is super orange/sweet/musky/deep earth tones .
It has my eye even over the 30 % + GG4 
It is a way faster vegger too , still same body and does not care for bending once large .
Also this one will purple out some .
I found this in a bag of REALLY REALLY stinky Tuna kush .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 6, 2018)

Thinking on applying for a greens keeping job .
This is my backyard WIP .


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 6, 2018)

Shit i forgot about the backyard!

Will let Boo know ya said wassup.Did you know Tommy from TCC?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 6, 2018)

Nope no tommy ...Nick ???


----------



## newsocalgrower (Feb 7, 2018)

That looks great, welcome to rii. Im a new grower as well.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2018)

newsocalgrower said:


> That looks great, welcome to rii. Im a new grower as well.


thanks good luck brother


----------

